# A tribute to 9/11 from Italy



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Last week I was taking a walk long the shore of Lake Maggiore in Stresa, Italy when I noticed a simple but moving tribute to the victims of 9/11.

I thought that Americans would like to know that their firefighter colleagues in Italy have made their tribute too:






























Exact location:
45,53.2857N
8,31.9409E


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm full Italian 

I know a woman who lost all her family in 9/11, literally, it was very sad to see her try and .. explain .. that, everyone she ever loved.... is gone.

Very sad day for American, Italy, Brazil, Australia, Iran, everyone..


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I wouldn't expect to see that in Italy.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's a beautifully simple but elegant monument to the tragedy :smile:


----------



## janice. (Jul 29, 2008)

Unexpected and very nice.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Its a very nice touching monument for all the brave people who were lost.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I think that we all were affected by that tragic event. When I discovered the monument, I was stunned to the point of tears. I thought it a wonderful tribute from the people of Stresa and indeed the Stresa Voluntary Firefighters.

The monument is in a very beautiful spot, in a public park and overlooking Lake Maggiore and Isola Bella. ('Beautiful Island')

The two graphics from Google Earth shows the exact place.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope you're going to put that/those photos on 'Panoramio', there's no other photos of the tribute there :wink:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Unfortunately it against Panoramio's policy to display monuments. I can lodge them on my Panoramio page but they would not be displayed on Google Earth. That said, I will give it a try - It can take up to a month before they are displayed on GE because every sumission has to be approved by a human!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You might be lucky with the 1st photo, it's got a fair bit of 'scenery' behind it :wink:

I found out, the hard way, about Panoramio's policies too, when I tried posting some raptor close-ups I took at my nearby Raptor-Centre. The more distant shots were accepted cos they had some nice Kent countryside in them.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I just uploaded another 17 photos to Panoramio, including #1 above. Hopefully it might get through.

Although they are not on Google Earth just yet, you can see them on Panoramio now.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW!!! You've got some wonderful photos there Donald ray:


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool. It was certainly a tragic and sad time then…


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

A very tragic day without question.... 50 miles from my home in New Jersey.
`

`


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Without wishing to dredge up painful memories for anybody closely involved with that tragedy, I found a TV advert that Budweiser made as a tribute - I thought it beautiful.....


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> I hope you're going to put that/those photos on 'Panoramio', there's no other photos of the tribute there :wink:


In the last 24 hours, another 40-50 of my photos have been approved by Panoramio for publication on Google Earth, incuding the Photo of the 9/11 monument. :smile:

It will still take a while before they actually appear as icons but they can be seen here.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*excellent*


----------

